# What are you reading?



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Anybody reading a good book that they'd recommend.

I've recently read some of the Sharpe series. He's a 17th or 18th century Infantry man for the British Army, who goes through some battles in India, next book is Trafalgar. They are fiction but follow the battles fairly close, fun swashbuckler.

Also been reading some John Le Carre. He does spy novels and they're top notch. "Little and Little", Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,(start of a three book series, movie has recently been remade with Garry Oldman in cinemas now) and Our Kind of Traitor. Richard burton starred in a movie from his book The Spy Who Came in fron the Cold. He has others.

While back it was Jack White's Dream of Eagles, loved that series.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dream of Eagles is a fantastic series. Just finished reading Jack Whyte's Forest Laird, which is about William Wallace. It's more Robin Hood than Braveheart.

Currently working on Dances with Dragons, the 5th in the Game of Thrones series. This just may be my all time favourite series, I really love how Martin does his characters. World War Z is up next. 

I tend to go through books really quickly, about 4-5 in a month.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here Comes Trouble, by Michael Moore.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Journey to the west - Wu Cheng'en, 16th Century

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

All the Jack Ryan novels by Tom Clancy... amazing mix of espionage, marine warfare, terrorism. Actually much less pro-military propaganda than i figured going into them but I was totally enthralled by each one of the series I've read. The ones that they made movies of were great, but the ones that they didn't make movies of were even better.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

For me i like reading good historical books on ww2 and philosophy and so it may not be everyone's cup of tea, but two good ones are Mein Kampf ( Reasoning and History of the nazi party) and the God Delusion by richard Dawkins, as i said this may not be everyone's cup of tea but these are two books i found very fascinating while i was reading.


all the best,
Stefan


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom Clancy books are good. I just started the second book in the Game Of Thrones series. Really good read. I like pretty much anything by Wilber Smith. If you get the Courtney series it is great. Follows one family from the late 1600's until the early 1900's. About 20 books in that series I think.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I've currently got several books on the go. Reaching the Animal Mind by Karen Pryor, Swimming Underground: My Years in the Warhol Factory by Mary Woronov & always fall back on John Saul books for fictional horror


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

pillars of the earth was good.....there is also a sequal...ken follet


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm reading: 
Exotic Aquarium Fishes (Innes) -- a book that TomC gave me! (Thanks, Tom)

Outrage, by Arnaldur Indridason (Icelandic mystery series)

Surely, You're Joking Mr. Feynman, by Richard Feynman (non fic)

and The Burning Edge (by Rick Mofina) -- a thriller

and a couple of others but their titles don't come to me.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Currently reading The Robber Bride (Margaret Atwood).


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm reading this thread. But when I'm not, the usual book in my hand is the bible.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

neoh said:


> I'm reading this thread. But when I'm not, the usual book in my hand is the bible.


facepalm.......


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Im reading:

Little man what now?
by Hans Fallada

It's a book which takes places around a family just as the Nazi Party was comming to power. It deals not so much with the Nazis but the economic problems Germany was facing at the times and how the Nazis appealed to the public as a party which could fix this bad economy. The family has a baby comming and order to afford this new born the father must swallow his pride and work with the Nazis in order to make enough money. 

The story isn't real but it was written back in the 1930's and the author had gone through much of the same things his character family had too.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Reading Dance with Dragons as well. Anyone who isn't familiar with the Song of Ice and Fire series or Game of Thrones definitely needs to get reading, but watch season 1 of Game of Thrones FIRST!!! Best tv show I've ever seen, and so suspenseful you gotta watch it first and read it after. 

Also currently reading the 5 Love Languages.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Well "game of thrones" and "little man that now" definetly sounds interesting.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neoh said:


> I'm reading this thread. But when I'm not, the usual book in my hand is the bible.





monkE said:


> facepalm.......


Religion and pleasure reading aside, it is probably one of the most fascinating book to study


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Just read the runaway jury. John Grisham writes the best easy readers.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Just finished reading the Inheritance Cycle; it's pretty interesting, if not a bit like Star Wars.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Bible is a good place, lots of good positive even you dont belive in God. Im reading a geotechnial engineering textbook. Its only interesting if you like learning about geological processes and how they challenge construction. Im reading it for work.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

IceBlue said:


> Well "game of thrones" and "little man that now" definetly sounds interesting.


Man, I definitely recommend Game of Thrones. Best series I've read, and I'm reading it for the 2nd time!


----------

